# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  550lb deadlift, new pr

## OnTheSauce

Not sure how to embed on my phone, so if anyone will do that for me, thanks. Here is the link.

----------


## spoonta66

Only half a lift? Controli g it slowly to the floor is the hardest bit!

 :Wink:

----------


## OnTheSauce

Lol. I was happy just to get it up and lock it out

----------


## DanB

is that you in 365lb squat? sorry if it is but form is terrible, and only half a squat also

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e00I1...eature=related

if its not you then i apologise

----------


## dec11

sorry but i dont believe for a second there is 250kg's on that bar

that 'squat' is terrible, and theres no way if you are at 550lb standard deadlift and only fit for a 365lb half squat

----------


## OnTheSauce

That squat Is some clown in my university gym. Lol. If you read the description you can tell I'm making fun of him.... as far as my squat goes, My patella tendon has been giving me issues so I've been doing parallel box squats recently. I do 405 for a set of 5 on them.

----------


## OnTheSauce

I'm competing in the dirty south open on dec 17, hoping to pull 585+

----------


## DanB

> That squat Is some clown in my university gym. Lol. If you read the description you can tell I'm making fun of him.... as far as my squat goes, My patella tendon has been giving me issues so I've been doing parallel box squats recently. I do 405 for a set of 5 on them.


yeah my bad, i was too busy laughing to read the description, there's a fella at my gym who attempts to do dips but just lifts himself up then kinda twitch's his arm a lil and calls it a rep its fvcking hilarious, even better when he hold dumbell with feet and starts doing it, ill try get a video next time i see him at it you'll be rolling round the place watching it

----------


## baseline_9

Dude, you need to sit into your deadlift, you back is rounded right from the start....

Get someone who knows to teach you how to set up ur deadlift...

Im not being a dick, when you blow your back out you will think ''Fuk I should have learned how to DL properly''

DL'ing like that will create imbalances in your back development and one day that imbalance will go POP!

----------


## dec11

> Dude, you need to sit into your deadlift, you back is rounded right from the start....
> 
> Get someone who knows to teach you how to set up ur deadlift...
> 
> Im not being a dick, when you blow your back out you will think ''Fuk I should have learned how to DL properly''
> 
> DL'ing like that will create imbalances in your back development and one day that imbalance will go POP!


main reason i didnt think there was 250kgs on that bar, either he is insanely strong for his body weight or it wasnt loaded at that weight. ive been around plifting half my life and 250kgs doesnt go up that easily with that form

----------


## OnTheSauce

harder to keep form when maxxing.... but there is most definitely 550lbs on there.

----------


## dec11

> harder to keep form when maxxing.... but there is most definitely 550lbs on there.


if you drop the bar like that in comp, it'll be 3 red lights lol.

----------


## OnTheSauce

havent done one yet. gotta control it down with both hands?

----------


## dec11

> havent done one yet. gotta control it down with both hands?


it has to be lowered under control, you dont have to set it down like bone china, just keep grip and resist it enough to be in control.

what are your body stats? and what are your squat and bench numbers?

----------


## OnTheSauce

5'11 weighed in today at 190lbs around 9.5-10%bf. I haven't maxxed on squat or bench recently, but for bench I can do 225 for a set of 5 paused at bottom of each rep. As i said earlier, my patella tendon has been bothering me on squats, so I haven't done them too heavy. On box squats i can do 405 for a set of 5 relatively easy. Haven't pushed it too hard yet, been wanting to let my knee heal up. I'm on campus right now, but here's a photo to judge bf %

----------


## dec11

> *That squat Is some clown in my university gym.* Lol. If you read the description you can tell I'm making fun of him.... as far as my squat goes, My patella tendon has been giving me issues so I've been doing parallel box squats recently. I do 405 for a set of 5 on them.


and strangely hes wearing the same t shirt and hat......

----------


## dec11

> 5'11 weighed in today at 190lbs around 9.5-10%bf. I haven't maxxed on squat or bench recently, but for bench I can do 225 for a set of 5 paused at bottom of each rep. As i said earlier, my patella tendon has been bothering me on squats, so I haven't done them too heavy. On box squats i can do 405 for a set of 5 relatively easy. Haven't pushed it too hard yet, been wanting to let my knee heal up. I'm on campus right now, but here's a photo to judge bf %


no way are you pulling 250kgs

----------


## OnTheSauce

you can keep sippin that haterade, dunno what to tell ya boss. there's video proof. Don't worry, I'll have a video from the comp in 3 weeks as well.

as far as that kid from the squat video, he's in some random red t shirt. Im wearing a vsu dri fit shirt. not that it matters, he could have the same shirt since they give them out at the gym.... And i don't think he was wearing a hat in that video. Why would i post a video of myself and make fun of myself? Ya know what, tomorrow is squat day, ill video it for ya. want my username taped to my back? im not an e-stat guy that talks numbers behind a keyboard. ill video whatever you want.

----------


## terraj

I only see 440 tops on that bar....which is good weight BTW. Form is cringe worthy........we only have one back and once it's fvcked....it's fvcked

----------


## OnTheSauce

honestly just boosting my confidence that everyone thinks its fake. Ill post a vid from squats tomorrow, and video deadlifts again on friday.

----------


## terraj

Hope you prove me wrong man......it would be a first.

Did you know that APA Men's 181 Raw World Records @ 20-23 RAW DT (guessing you are in that age group) is 570. In saying that, I see how easy you pulled that up and how bad your form was on that lift....well shit son.....you could well be a world record deadlifter.


http://apa-wpa.com/AmericanAndWorldR...rldrecords.htm

----------


## OnTheSauce

I'm in the 198 NT class, but yes I'm aware of the records. I plan to set the state record for mens junior 20-23 at 198lb class. Quinn Manolis can vouch for that lift, if you know who he is.

----------


## OnTheSauce

I have a small chest, but my back is doing quite nicely. I don't really know how to pose, but you get the idea.

----------


## terraj

what are you 190 ATM? And still on a cycle of 750 per week of test? But you would go 198 class rather then cut for 181...? Think about it bro...

No idea who Quinn is sorry, like I said ...I hope you prove me wrong

----------


## dec11

> what are you 190 ATM? And still on a cycle of 750 per week of test? But you would go 198 class rather then cut for 181...? Think about it bro...
> 
> No idea who Quinn is sorry, like I said ...*I hope you prove me wrong*


yeah, me also. been around plifting for 18yrs, if he is pulling 250kg then i'll eat my keyboard. ive seen more meat on Good Friday

----------


## baseline_9

I dunk guys, looks to me like 5 plates a 10 and a 2.5.... I see 245KG

Are you saying they are fake plates dec?

----------


## dec11

> you can keep sippin that haterade, dunno what to tell ya boss. there's video proof. Don't worry, I'll have a video from the comp in 3 weeks as well.
> 
> as far as that kid from the squat video, he's in some random red t shirt. Im wearing a vsu dri fit shirt. not that it matters, he could have the same shirt since they give them out at the gym.... And i don't think he was wearing a hat in that video. Why would i post a video of myself and make fun of myself? Ya know what, tomorrow is squat day, ill video it for ya. want my username taped to my back? im not an e-stat guy that talks numbers behind a keyboard. ill video whatever you want.


haterade? i pull trebles out of 250kgs. ive been Northern Irish champion at 3 diff body weights dear boy as well as a British bronze medalist and competed for my country. like i said, ive been around plifting half my life and i do not see a 250kg dead in you unless you're some sort of freak alien.




> I'm in the 198 NT class, but yes I'm aware of the records. I plan to set the state record for mens junior 20-23 at 198lb class.* Quinn Manolis can vouch for that lift, if you know who he is*.


why do ppl post this type BS? what is he going to do, give us a conference call?


as terraj pointed out, if you arent telling porkie pies then you're a world class dlifter. i'll believe it when i see your score card online after your comp  :Wink:

----------


## dec11

> I dunk guys, looks to me like 5 plates a 10 and a 2.5.... I see 245KG
> 
> Are you saying they are fake plates dec?


there are 5kg and 10kg plates in my gym which have the same dimensions as 20kgs plates. i rem the 1st time i trained there and this 16yr kid had a bar full of plates, it resembled 190kg in any other gym, i was like 'wtf is the craic here, have i 'discovered' a freak??!!' then i saw the plates after he unloaded them lol. ive never seen plates like that and they're american made.

his height and weight and pic and form on that lift do not indicate a 250kg lifter in my 18yrs experience. either that or he is an absolute freak of nature, if so well then we'll see him on a world platform and then i'll believe it

----------


## baseline_9

Get ya... Yeh I have seen those plates before but normally coloured OLY plates....

----------


## dec11

> Get ya... Yeh I have seen those plates before but normally coloured OLY plates....


yeah, these are all coloured black, its weird when you lift one, feels like nothing

----------


## OnTheSauce

> what are you 190 ATM? And still on a cycle of 750 per week of test? But you would go 198 class rather then cut for 181...? Think about it bro...
> 
> No idea who Quinn is sorry, like I said ...I hope you prove me wrong


yes, but I think I will win my class at 198 as well. 




> I dunk guys, looks to me like 5 plates a 10 and a 2.5.... I see 245KG
> 
> Are you saying they are fake plates dec?


5 plates, 25, and 2.5. They are iron plates, not the rubber ones that could be 25lbs and look the same size.

----------


## OnTheSauce

> haterade? i pull trebles out of 250kgs. ive been Northern Irish champion at 3 diff body weights dear boy as well as a British bronze medalist and competed for my country. like i said, ive been around plifting half my life and i do not see a 250kg dead in you unless you're *some sort of freak alien.
> *
> as terraj pointed out, if you arent telling porkie pies then you're a world class dlifter. i'll believe it when i see your score card online after your comp


thats impressive, i wish i had credentials like that. And i guess you can start calling me ET. lol

----------


## dec11

> yes, but I think I will win my class at 198 as well. I started this cycle to add size and mass, not go on a cut. Im also running dbol 
> 
> 
> 
> *5 plates, 25, and 2.5.* They are iron plates, not the rubber ones that could be 25lbs and look the same size.


lay this out clearly please

----------


## OnTheSauce

back from the gym. since i maxxed on deads saturday, i only went to 445 on deads today. recorded some box squats and deads. vids uploading. the microphone on my phone is broken, so mute the video. sorry the quality isnt that great, my phone blows. the vid in OP was done at a different gym since i was home for the holiday. These are back in the university gym. no chalk is allowed and the bars are incredibly slick, so i used straps.

----------


## OnTheSauce

here is depth of the box squats i was doing. 



MUTE THE SOUND. ITS AWFUL.





On the deadlifts, I used 100lb plates. Here is a picture of the plate.

----------


## dec11

post the link to your comp score card when you do it, then i'll believe you.

why on earth would you dlift today agin after deading on sat?!

----------


## OnTheSauce

I didn't go heavy, just wanted to prove to you I wasn't Frauding. Ill most definitely have the scorecard for you. But til then, you still have plebty of proof its real.

----------


## dec11

fair enough, i'll be mighty impressed and if for real its time you took it more seriously. i dont mean disrespect but ive never ever seen anyone your age pull that heavy with that body type and height. how long have you been training and are you natural? if you're taht strong at that age and bodyweight then id consider thrashing on the BW and going into strongman

----------


## OnTheSauce

I've been lifting about 2 years, but I was a dumbass the entire first year. I didn't eat properly, didnt work out properly, didnt push myself. So i made nearly 0 gains and still looked like a starving phaggot at 5'11 and 155lbs. In the last year I went from about 13-14% bf down to 10% and put on roughly 25lbs. I don't have much size because nearly all my workouts i work in the 3-5 rep range. I take long rests between sets and go as heavy as i can.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...e#.TtV_MvJ9ZDQ

----------


## dec11

> I've been lifting about 2 years, but I was a dumbass the entire first year. I didn't eat properly, didnt work out properly, didnt push myself. So i made nearly 0 gains and still looked like a starving phaggot at 5'11 and 155lbs. In the last year I went from about 13-14% bf down to 10% and put on roughly 25lbs. I started my first cycle 5 weeks ago. I don't have much size because nearly all my workouts i work in the 3-5 rep range. I take long rests between sets and go as heavy as i can.
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...e#.TtV_MvJ9ZDQ


so basically you've only been working out properly for one year? and your on a 250kg dead already?!!! now im def out, i do not believe this

----------


## OnTheSauce

imagine where i'd be at if i started in high school....

----------


## dec11

well so far you're excelling a former European champion and 3rd placed in the World, whom i used to be acquainted with at local meets

he was around 6" shorter and about 3ft wider

----------


## OnTheSauce

what do you mean by excelling? anyone placing 3rd in the world is stronger than me. This guy is ridiculous....

----------


## dec11

> what do you mean by excelling? anyone placing 3rd in the world is stronger than me. This guy is ridiculous....


as in progressing up through poundages

----------


## OnTheSauce

ah. well hopefully it continues. 600 by end of the year. awwwww yeahhhhh

----------


## dec11

did you put a fvckin curse on me?! i was all hyped up for 270kg single 2nite and only managed 2.5 lifts from 255kg!!  :LOL:

----------


## OnTheSauce

bwahaha. maybe you transferred that extra strength to me. do you lift conventional or sumo?

----------


## dec11

> bwahaha. maybe you transferred that extra strength to me. do you lift conventional or sumo?


conventional, could only ever get so far with sumo. i might do a GPC deadlift comp next year, cant do a full comp anymore, too many injuries. my best ever comp lift was 280kg @97kgs bw and that was natural, only started AAS in my early 30's when i stopped competing, be interesting to see if i could break 300kgs on the appropriate substances. id prob have to cut down to 90kg class to be competitive though

----------


## baseline_9

Looks like you two may turn out to be best chums unless patrick is pulling plastic  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## OnTheSauce

So what do you recommend as far as increasing mine some more? I think I stand with my feet a little too far apart, seems like my knees tuck in sometimes when I pull (you can see this in my 445 pull i posted yesterday). I know I need to sit back more on those max pull. I can keep good form on my working sets, But it rounds some on my max pulls. I blame that on my weaker glutes/hammys and my hips coming up too fast.

----------


## dec11

> Looks like you two may turn out to be best chums unless patrick is pulling plastic


i think its our chokes that hes pullin lol

na, i shouldnt be so quick to dismiss, just because ive never seen it before doesnt mean it aint possible. and theres a larger gene pool in the US than N Ireland lol

----------


## baseline_9

Your hips come up too fast....

Firstly because you start with them too high

Secondly because your back is YOUR weak link in the chain


Im no powerlifter but i can just see bio-mechanics working and not working for whatever reason.... Dec can help you way more than me im sure

I would try some deeper deadlifting with a lighter weight, stand on a platform so that you get extra depth, this will force you to sit into your DL more and develop streght in that first part of the movement

I would also overload your whole back with Heavy rack pulls to strengthen up that upper body link in the chain.

----------


## baseline_9

> i think its our chokes that hes pullin lol
> 
> na, i shouldnt be so quick to dismiss, *just because ive never seen it before doesnt mean it aint possible*. and theres a larger gene pool in the US than N Ireland lol


You must be going soft Dec

Do you need some Adex on cycle, I think your estrogen may be a bit out of check

----------


## dec11

> So what do you recommend as far as increasing mine some more? I think I stand with my feet a little too far apart, seems like my knees tuck in sometimes when I pull (you can see this in my 445 pull i posted yesterday). I know I need to sit back more on those max pull. I can keep good form on my working sets, But it rounds some on my max pulls. I blame that on my weaker glutes/hammys and my hips coming up too fast.


tbh im more of a 'back' lifter also and ive never had one back problem at all. although, i should point out that i never 'round' my back you need to fire glutes more to stabilise legs, straightening legs too soon will also causing knee trembling or tucking.

feet should be hip width apart, toes pointing straight ahead and visualise driving your feet straight down through the floor

----------


## dec11

> You must be going soft Dec
> 
> Do you need some Adex on cycle, I think your* estrogen* may be a bit out of check


haha, fvck off you  :Smilie: 

the only thing im cycling these days is a bike lol

----------


## dec11

what were you lifting before this cycle?

be careful, this is when you could fvck yourself up big time due to muscle out gunning connective tissue too much and a rounding back is a sure sign of a desperation pull on a deadlift, if i ever felt my back rounding i would drop the bar

----------


## dec11

as a comparison, i start my lift with my hams approx 3" above parallel and rely more on my spinal erectors than most. my legs are never locked until my shoulders are. but, ive a back like steel due to being started off in powerlifting right from day one, so that might not suit you

----------


## OnTheSauce

Pre cycle i did 525 with straps and 495 without. I'll start on those deads from a box friday.

----------


## baseline_9

> what were you lifting before this cycle?
> 
> be careful, this is when you could fvck yourself up big time due to muscle out gunning connective tissue too much and a rounding back is a sure sign of a desperation pull on a deadlift, if i ever felt my back rounding i would drop the bar



I think this is advise to be taken seriously... For your own sakes 

I think I would be right in saying that with bad form you will get so far and then you will plateau as the weak links do not develop, I doubt you would get further without injury...

I would say you may need to drop back with the weight to re-learn good form but once you have the form better and the weak links come up to par with the whole chain you will surpass the plateau that you may hit with the incorrect form


Dec, this is all just me thinking out loud, would you agree with that?

----------


## OnTheSauce

When i hit my form properly, I can really feel it in my Hamstrings and glutes. You can see in the 445 lift, I sit deeper from the start than in the 550 one. I just have trouble getting it off the floor when i get really heavy, so my hips come up and i pull too much with my back. I realize I do it

----------


## baseline_9

What assistance work are you doing?

Deep Squats, Glute Ham Raise, Deeper deads, RDL's

I would be working on those...

Im not strong really at all but I think one day i will go off BB'ing and do more of a PL'ing routine

----------


## dec11

> I think this is advise to be taken seriously... For your own sakes 
> 
> I think I would be right in saying that with bad form you will get so far and then you will plateau as the weak links do not develop, I doubt you would get further without injury...
> 
> I would say you may need to drop back with the weight to re-learn good form but once you have the form better and the weak links come up to par with the whole chain you will surpass the plateau that you may hit with the incorrect form
> 
> 
> Dec, this is all just me thinking out loud, would you agree with that?


arragh, had an essay written out there and the site froze me out!!!

i am baffled as to how he has attained a 250kg deadlift, esp for his body type (no offence intended mate) in only a year of proper training, i sure as hell didnt progress any where near that fast and know alot of more successful plifters who didnt either. it defies anything ive known

in a nut shell:

some people are naturally stronger because they have the ability to fire up more muscle fibres for a particular task, he has to be one of these lucky sorts.

if you compare us, ive alot more muscle weight, and i carry the main of mine in my back and glutes which stabilises my lower back and hips. my glutes and lower back are like steel

now, i dont know if he would have that same level of stabilisation and he could be more injury prone and therefore he needs to be more precise with form. i may get off with something he might not, if you get me?

----------


## dec11

> What assistance work are you doing?
> 
> Deep Squats, Glute Ham Raise, Deeper deads, RDL's
> 
> I would be working on those...
> 
> Im not strong really at all but I think one day i will *go off BB'ing and do more of a PL'ing routine*


works much better the other way around  :Wink: 

for sure, squats and deads go hand in hand and compliment each other. another point is to alternate conventional deads with stiff leg deads week by week, if you heavy dead every week you'll burn out in no time. if all other lifts are in place your dead will always be there or there about. prime example, i hadnt gone over 220kgs in months and at times i didnt dead for maybe 4wks at a time and i still was fit for 255kg x2 tonight

----------


## baseline_9

I would love to see some videos of you pulling some big numbers dec

----------


## dec11

> what do you mean by excelling? anyone placing 3rd in the world is stronger than me. This guy is ridiculous....


hes pulling big weight but at some stage he is going to fvck himself up with that approach, he doesnt set himself at all and one tiny sway to either side with that kind of weight equals major fvcking pain

----------


## OnTheSauce

Before i hurt my patella tendon (playing basketball) i was doing very deep squats twice a week. But it's been a few months since I've done any heavy ATG squats. Been doing light ATG after i do the heavy box squats that i made the video of only once a week since then. I've never done any deads off a box, but that was recommended to me earlier this week as well. So I'm definitely going to be inserting those into my training. I do leg press and curls on my squat days as well. Guess I don't do much assistance work

----------


## dec11

> I would love to see some videos of you pulling some big numbers dec


i'd get laughed outa the gym for filming myself and feel a right silly prick for doing it also lol. it doesnt bother the yanks though lol.

if i compete again i'll have to get up to 300kg standard though, and prob still wont be enough, the standard in the Rep of Ireland is much higher than in the North. back then there wasnt all these diff federations like you have now and it was all tested by IOC. the Rep guys always took a chance on the gear because they went straight to Europeans whereas we would most likely always get tested at the British Championships. now everyone that has been caught in BAWLA regulated lifting lifts in non tested feds like GPC

----------


## dec11

had a quick look at irish 100kg class and id need to be knocking on up around 330kg, thats a big fvckin lift! im getting to thinking about it for next year, i miss the comp buzz. if i do, i will be fvckin full of gear lol

----------


## OnTheSauce

do it. do it. do it.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Just saw this video and I think this will help a lot.

----------


## Little76

Yes sir

----------


## OnTheSauce

Thought the reds were 45lb? Looks like four 45s, a 25, and a 10.???

----------


## dec11

> Thought the reds were 45lb? Looks like four 45s, a 25, and a 10.???


red=25kgs
blue=20kgs
black=5kg 

270kg total or 594lbs

----------


## OnTheSauce

isnt there 4 reds, 1 blue, and 1 black on each side? so that would be 250kg right?

----------


## dec11

> isnt there 4 reds, 1 blue, and 1 black on each side? so that would be 250kg right?


your leaving out the 20kg bar weight mate

----------


## OnTheSauce

ah. long day lol.... finals week

----------


## dec11

> ah. long day lol.... finals week


fvckin amateurs  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink/Grin:

----------


## OnTheSauce

1 presentation and 2 finals left. graduate in 9 days with my bachelors in business management from Valdosta State

----------


## OnTheSauce

Big day tomorrow. Too excited to sleep. I pulled 585 on Monday, so I hope I can pull that or close to it again tomorrow.

----------


## dec11

> Big day tomorrow. Too excited to sleep. I pulled 585 on Monday, so I hope I can pull that or close to it again tomorrow.


good luck and get to fvckn sleep!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## gearbox

seriously good luck..rest the body so you stay injury free

----------


## OnTheSauce

Pulled 573 in comp. Gold medal and state record. Video and pictures later today

----------


## dec11

> Pulled 573 in comp. Gold medal and state record. Video and pictures later today


good stuff, well done

----------


## OnTheSauce

I opened with 535, then messed up my 2nd attempt, so 3rd attempt I stayed within a weight I knew I could pull.

----------


## dec11

> I opened with 535, then messed up my 2nd attempt, so 3rd attempt I stayed within a weight I knew I could pull.


yeah, if no2 doesnt go to plan its best to play safe. i always opened with a sure start, no2 for something i wanted and no3 an all out attempt at the unknown

----------


## OnTheSauce

That was the plan. 535, 573, then 600. But I botched the 2nd attempt and did 573 again. Got it pretty easy

----------


## dec11

> That was the plan. 535, 573, then 600. But I botched the 2nd attempt and did 573 again. Got it pretty easy


what went wrong on no2?

----------


## baseline_9

well done, looking forward to seeing the vids

----------


## OnTheSauce

> what went wrong on no2?


let the bar get out away from my body, didn't lean back enough.

----------


## OnTheSauce

My dad took a ton of pictures, and I was wearing my Rhino Power Gear hoodie when I got my medal. Steve Denison was there and said he'll throw that picture up on the Rhino Website. lol. sweet

----------


## OnTheSauce

here's one my bud took on his phone.


pics from warmup

----------


## OnTheSauce

first attempt - 535lbs

----------


## OnTheSauce

third attempt - 573lbs

----------


## baseline_9

> third attempt - 573lbs


Sweet

----------


## OnTheSauce

> I only see 440 tops on that bar....which is good weight BTW. Form is cringe worthy........we only have one back and once it's fvcked....it's fvcked





> Hope you prove me wrong man......it would be a first.


 :7up: 




> no way are you pulling 250kgs





> yeah, me also. been around plifting for 18yrs, if he is pulling 250kg then i'll eat my keyboard. ive seen more meat on Good Friday


 :Haha: 




> so basically you've only been working out properly for one year? and your on a 250kg dead already?!!! now im def out, i do not believe this


 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## terraj

Well done mate....very impressive.

----------


## DanB

well done mate,much respect for ya here, whats your next goal/ambition now?

----------


## slfmade

Well done man, I'm seeing a lot of people pulling their foot out about right now!

----------


## dec11

> 


fvck you  :Smilie: 

you def dont look as skinny in those pics as previous. good job, and keep it going

----------


## dec11

> let the bar get out away from my body, didn't lean back enough.


im betting you rushed in and didnt position yourself?

controlled violence is the way i like to describe my state of mind when walking up to a dlift bar lol

----------


## OnTheSauce

> im betting you rushed in and didnt position yourself?
> 
> controlled violence is the way i like to describe my state of mind when walking up to a dlift bar lol


yeah. i didn't have much time. I only had about 20 seconds when i walked on stage and rushed it.

----------


## OnTheSauce

> well done mate,much respect for ya here, whats your next goal/ambition now?


probably doing an spf meet jan 28, which is a national qualifier. I want to pull 600. I'm taking the rest of De***ber off from heavy deads.

----------


## auslifta

Just found this thread, I don't know alot about PLing, but that weigh is really impressive for your weight. Good work.

----------


## DanB

> probably doing an spf meet jan 28, which is a national qualifier. I want to pull 600. I'm taking the rest of De***ber off from heavy deads.


best of luck with it, ill be watching out for posts/thread, keep us informed on your progress

----------


## dec11

> yeah. i didn't have much time. I only had about 20 seconds when i walked on stage and rushed it.


yeah, mostly the case when a lifter misses a 2nd lift but completes a 3rd. getting yourself psychologically tuned in makes serious difference. a guy i trained with also competed against me and in training he always had an edge on me sometimes out lifting by 20kgs on squats and deads. but come comp day i always slaughtered the chap, the only diff was i could tune myself in and got a serious big buzz on comp days whereas he went to pieces and couldnt concentrate on his positioning etc.

you need to be a ticking time bomb but under control, i love the feeling!!

----------


## dec11

> probably doing an spf meet jan 28, which is a national qualifier. I want to pull 600. I'm taking the rest of De***ber off from heavy deads.


my advice would be no to, you dont want to be peaking yourself too many times per year mate, you be surprised how sore it is on joints and CNS. i was doing 4-5 comps a year and my coach warned me i was headed for injuries in later life by doing too many, he was right  :Frown: 
keep yourself fresh by doing 3 comps max per year.

over here all you need is to arrange for two federation referees to come to your gym and oversee you doing a qualifying total, doesnt have to be a comp. maybe check that out?

----------


## gearbox

awesome lifts and thanks for the pics...great job man...and take it easy on the body...

----------


## OnTheSauce

Well big reason for doing that meet is to see my mom. the competition is about halfway between us. she's driving down to see me, and paying for it too. After this one, I won't do another for a while.

----------


## gearbox

good luck man,,,and that is very nice of her to support....

----------


## OnTheSauce



----------


## dec11

> 


try bring your feet in closer together, this added weight to my lifts and stabilised me alot more, experiment with the distance apart, ive found 7" perfect and it makes me feel bolted to the ground. take a grip that just allows your hands to slip past your hips for the lock out.

are you useing the block breathing technique as to prepare to pull?

----------


## OnTheSauce

block breathing technique?

----------


## dec11

> block breathing technique?


yeah, bent over grip on the bar, legs straight, take three deep breaths right into the pit of your stomach, get as much oxygen in as poss, it helps. pulled 270kg (594lbs) tonight, didnt feel the 280kgs in me. back to reps for 4wks now and have another blast at it. 

pissed i cant run my cycle id started!!!

----------


## gearbox

> yeah, bent over grip on the bar, legs straight, take three deep breaths right into the pit of your stomach, get as much oxygen in as poss, it helps. pulled 270kg (594lbs) tonight, didnt feel the 280kgs in me. back to reps for 4wks now and have another blast at it. 
> 
> pissed i cant run my cycle id started!!!


why couldnt you run the cycle...and you place your feet only 7 inches apart

----------


## dec11

> why couldnt you run the cycle...and you place your feet only 7 inches apart


i got called in for my 1st endo appointment for trt. 

and yes 7" apart, stops legs from bowing and quivering

----------


## Big Dawg

Im not tryin to be hating on anyone here but i deadlifted 570 my junior year in high school, and i was a pretty thick guy. I dont see how he is deadlifting 500 being that small framed no disrespect. Although Dec11 i did blow my deadlifts up that same year i went from 400 to 570 but that was over the course of a year. Im not taking any sides just throwing some different ideas out there. Nice lift though!

----------


## OnTheSauce

im at 615 now lol.

----------


## gearbox

Great job man. you went up 10 already..nice...

----------


## Conrad0032

I don't get it what's so hard to believe. I pulled 545 at 17 at 210ish with a belt. Then I got 535 at 17 at 195 with a belt. I just uploaded my video of my deadliest on youtube. Same name as on here: Conrad0032. Not to mention this was 100% natural, have yet to touch gear. I definitely believe this is real, however your form did suck haha, but hey maxes are always a little bit ugly, right? haha. Good job man.

----------


## MuttonChop

Edited for stupidity.

Good job to the OP

----------


## OnTheSauce

Way to bump an old ass thread. Not only have i proved myself time and time again.... but Im over 700lbs now btw.

----------


## SEOINAGE

> Edited for stupidity.
> 
> Good job to the OP


Damnit I missed it.

----------


## Pale1

Get a new video up Patrick!

----------


## OnTheSauce

There's a 585 speed pull video a few threads down

----------

